# Short Number Plates



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

I've bought my wife a private reg with 5 digits, I've seen some cars with shorter number plates and wondered where to get them from?

I'm also a bit unsure what looks best or if the standard size plate looks better with the 5 digits.

What's your views ?


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

I got mine off the Dvla 6 digits £450 all in depends on what you are after mine is to look like my Christian name but I've seen some with 2 and 3 digits.


----------



## Craighightower (Dec 20, 2012)

I think that the short number plates are what is known as show plates. Advertised in the back of car magazines as show plates. 

Pretty sure you have to have the regulation size number plates as a mot requirement. Supposed to be so that the police and other drivers can clearly see your number plate. Also means that the automatic number plate recognition can identify you for speeding tickets etc


----------



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

You are allowed shorter number plates providing the spacing between letters, the size of letters and the spacing around the edge, so for shorter reg numbers there is no legal need to have all the extra space at the ends, you can get them online


----------



## Drew_B (Feb 3, 2010)

Found this guy on e-bay really helpful. He will make up whatever you want. Just be clear with your communications to him.

http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/iankaren?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

If the link doesn't work, do a search on iankaren.


----------



## zachtdi (Jan 11, 2009)

shorter plates are legal with 5 digit plates because the spacing is still the same, its just the distance around the letters thats shorter not between


----------



## awbimmer (Aug 4, 2012)

Are short pates legal with 6 digits?


----------



## purplechris (Dec 6, 2012)

Spacing for sure I've been done for it without also a friend for those really small front skyline plates but that obvious 

South yorkshrire are fine but west yorkshrire always seemed to get me

But now with the plate cameras in the panda cars they trigger an alarm when they drive past a unreadable plate so I hear from a cop friend anyway


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

4 Digits on mine , Full size plate looks fine


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Have to say yours does look classy R7KY D this is mine and my wife's number is quite similar , I've seen a few shortened plates and I'm a bit in the fence on what's best.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd go for standard size , Smaller number plates look too Japanese and fast and furious style IMO


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I toyed with the idea of shortening mine C11 JHD as it had 1s and 1 less digit I have quite a space around the edge. I think it had to have at least 11cm around the edge and all the normal stuff a plate needs. I ended up cutting it down with a Steel straight edge and Stanley blade then sanding the edges. I took all the bumper off to access the number p,ate mounting plate and found the previous owner had put extra holes in. I ended up leaving the standard plates on as I didn't want the expense of having a bumper respray, 

The annoying I thing was that I had worked out where all the standard holes were to cut away the right amount. I don't like shorter rear plates though just the fronts.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

If there is a recess designed for a full size plate I would keep a full size one, if there is no recess go for a shorter one :thumb:



Craighightower said:


> I think that the short number plates are what is known as show plates. Advertised in the back of car magazines as show plates.
> 
> Pretty sure you have to have the regulation size number plates as a mot requirement. Supposed to be so that the police and other drivers can clearly see your number plate. Also means that the automatic number plate recognition can identify you for speeding tickets etc


There would be a lot of Rover 75 and Jaguar x-Types failing MOTs if that was the case!



awbimmer said:


> Are short pates legal with 6 digits?


Yes, potentially. The rules govern minimum spacing between letters and a minimum border round these letters, if you have a plate like X111XXX you could reduce the external size (as '1' are narrow).


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

R7KY D said:


> I'd go for standard size , Smaller number plates look too Japanese and fast and furious style IMO


^^^ Exactly this :thumb:


----------



## Steven_182 (May 10, 2006)

I has the reg plate cut down to size with the letters n numbers smaller n got £60 fine so a just decided after that to leave the standard one back on it...


----------



## lonterra (May 1, 2009)

I have a set of shorter plates on mine, the reg being in the format "X? XXX"

They need a space around the letters to the edge of the plate of at least 11mm.

Many people just cut the ends off a normal plate, but this is when you will staret failing the MOT, as you've just cut off the required BSAU details.

Mine are standard font, standard spacing and all required plate-maker and BSAU markings on them, so are fully road and MOT legal.

Believe it or not, you get them from Halfords. They are a special-order item, so you need to go to the parts desk to order them and they'll take about a week.

If they don't know what you are talking about, tell them to look it up in their number plates parts catalogue.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

just get a normal plate and cut it down? As long as the font and spacing is correct you should be fine. Ive seen some high end motors with cut down dealer plates. 

Some places charge so much more for a shortened plate. On my old car i put carbon vinyl on the sides of the plates and looked fine, when pulled they didnt question it, as letters and spacing was legit.


----------



## lonterra (May 1, 2009)

Mehan said:


> just get a normal plate and cut it down? As long as the font and spacing is correct you should be fine. Ive seen some high end motors with cut down dealer plates.


Yes, but as mentioned in my post above, you've likely just cut off the required BSAU details which are usually in the corner of the place, and you car will fail the MOT without it.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

lonterra said:


> Yes, but as mentioned in my post above, you've likely just cut off the required BSAU details which are usually in the corner of the place, and you car will fail the MOT without it.


get the gb plate and cut the gb emblem off. depends how old your car is aswell. Older than 2001 and you dont need to show the bsau 145d mark and you will have the old font.

If the op is worried about it leave the normal plates on. :thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Mehan said:


> get the gb plate and cut the gb emblem off. depends how old your car is aswell. *Older than 2001 and you dont need to show the bsau 145d mark* and you will have the old font.
> 
> If the op is worried about it leave the normal plates on. :thumb:


I believe that was revoked entirely for all cars a year or two ago - no reference to it in the current manual.


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Bero, Are you saying that you don't need the BSAU markings? I will wait for your reply before I expand.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I have to agree, i think the standard size plates look much better on most cars.

However, a friend of mine had a Jag XKR and his private plate read: 1 GHW - He had a small plate on it, but only on the front and it looked brilliant!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

The Pan Man said:


> Bero, Are you saying that you don't need the BSAU markings? I will wait for your reply before I expand.


Yes, I believe the requirement to have BS whatever marked on the plate was removed a your or two ago.


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

And I think that you are quite correct sir. 
I was having mine MOT'd and the tester came out and said all fine but the number plates don't have the BSAU markings or a post code. "Hang on a sec he said" Went into the office and less than a minute later said "It's OK it's passed, Look here" and on the screen was the words give or take for the sake of accuracy. Not having a BSAU mark or Post Code is not a reason to refuse a pass certificate.
The number plate sizing is another ball game alltogether.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

The Pan Man said:


> And I think that you are quite correct sir.
> I was having mine MOT'd and the tester came out and said all fine but the number plates don't have the BSAU markings or a post code. "Hang on a sec he said" Went into the office and less than a minute later said "It's OK it's passed, Look here" and on the screen was the words give or take for the sake of accuracy. Not having a BSAU mark or Post Code is not a reason to refuse a pass certificate.
> The number plate sizing is another ball game alltogether.


I was having a look to prove the fact in another thread and found the specific notices tempororaly suspended in Nov 2007 and made obsolete in April 2009.

It's still common to hear erroneous advice despite not being true for over 1/2 a decade :thumb:


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

I got away with having show plates on my car before by pleading ignorant by saying it has the BS on it, to be told by the police that's just the quality of the plate nothing to do with the licence. 

Worked every time made out to the Police I was the victim . :thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

slimjim said:


> I got away with having show plates on my car before by *pleading ignorant* by saying it has the BS on it, to be told by the police that's just the quality of the plate nothing to do with the licence.
> 
> Worked every time made out to the Police I was the victim . :thumb:


That makes it alright then :lol:


----------

